# Dfficult training rides



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

I am preparing for the high pass challenge. In doing so I am seeking some of the more challenging training rides in the Seattle area. So far, the most difficult I have found is on the Olympic peninsula where I found a 60 mile ride with 5000 feet of climbing. The reason this ride is so difficult is that there is never a chance to get into a good tempo. The longest climb is 600 feet. It is constantly up and down - no rest except for the downhills, which are typically quickly interupted by climbs. 

Here is the route: drive to Quilcene and park at the school. Head north on Center road to 104, take 104 west to 101. 101 North to HWY 20. HWY 20 to Eaglemont, Eaglemont to West Valley. West Valley to Egg and I, Egg and I to Beaver Valley. Beaver Valley to Swanson. .Swanson to Oak Bay Road. Oak Bay to Paradise Bay. Paradise Bay to 104. 104 to Shine to 104 to SouthPoint. South Point to Thorndyke to the PO Road. PO Road to Dabob and back to Center. 

It is really unbelievable how the short steep climbs simply kill you. Because you can never find a tempo, and the hills are relatively short, you find yourself pushing harder than say climbiing Hurricane Ridge or up to Paradise.

Anyway, what are some other rides near Seattle that you all find challenging?


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Long sustained climbs like Hurrican Ridge and Windy Ridge/High Pass Challenge are a different kind of "hard" than going up & down shorter, steeper hills. The reason is that you cannot coast or take a break, so it's more of a slow grind that tests long(er) term strength/endurance. Both types of hill climbing are good training, but one isn't really a substitute for the other in my opinion.

Not close to Seattle but if you have time on the weekend, I'd suggest doing the Hurricane Ridge climb as training. An easier mountain climb would be Sunrise @ Rainier, although it's a couple hour drive from Seattle and nowhere near as hard as Windy Ridge. Could be a good stepping stone for training though. For more "fun", after coming back down from Sunrise you could go back out onto 410 up to Cayuse and Chinook passes. Some people call this the "Triple Bi-Pass" ride. 

In any case, I would look for climbs with 2000+ feet of elevation gain @ a steady grade between 5 and 7% for HPC training purposes.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of challenging routes I came across courtesy of the Seattle Randonneurs that might be good training for you:

The Alplet 100k:

http://permanents.seattlerando.org/2009/07/pending-alplet.html

The Alplet Plus 150K:

http://permanents.seattlerando.org/2010/01/alplet-plus.html


----------

